# [solved] clamav zu alt aber kein update verfügbar

## Cabal2002

Hi zusammen,

auf meinem Root Server bekomme ich seid heute folgende meldung

```

WARNING: Your ClamAV installation is OUTDATED!

WARNING: Local version: 0.95.3 Recommended version: 0.96

```

die 0.96 ist aber trotz emerge sync immer noch unstable. Wie kann ich diese Warnung abstellen? Problem ist auch das sich mein Postfach langsam füllt weil der maildrop damit auch nicht klarkommt.

----------

## UTgamer

In /etc/portage/package.keywords folgenden Eintrag machen:

```
app-antivirus/clamav ~x86
```

 oder wenn es ein 64bit Rootserver ist dann:

```
app-antivirus/clamav ~amd64
```

und das Unstablepaket damit installieren.

Ist die /etc/portage/package.keywords nicht vorhanden dann mußt du sie von Hand anlegen.

In dieser Datei werden die UnstablePakete einzeln freigegen.

[Edit:]

Gerade heute ist ein Artikel über den neuen Clamav bei Heise erschienen:

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/Freier-Virenscanner-ClamAV-in-Version-0-96-verfuegbar-972642.html

----------

## tazinblack

Hi, 

also ich verwende seit jeher nur die ~Versionen ohne Probleme.

Das hatte auch, wenn ich mich recht erinnere irgendwo gelesen, dass das so empfohlen wird.

I.d.R ist vom clamav Team die Version schon auf stable gesetzt, während der gentoo-maintainer entweder noch etwas konservativ ist und ne Woche länger testet 

oder noch keine Zeit hatte.

Jetzt musst Du halt entscheiden, ob Du lieber die neueste Funktionalität haben willst also ~,

oder doch lieber die wahrscheinlich stabilere Version also stable.

Auf jeden Fall bedeutet das nicht, dass Dein ClamAV jetzt gar nicht mehr funktiniert.

Hier kannst Du nochmal nachlesen : http://www.clamav.net/lang/de/download/packages/packages-linux/

Zitat : you will install the version of ClamAV that Gentoo considers stable.

----------

## Cabal2002

Hi,

danke habs wie oben beschrieben in die package.keywords datei geschrieben und aktualisiert.

----------

## dertobi123

 *tazinblack wrote:*   

> I.d.R ist vom clamav Team die Version schon auf stable gesetzt, während der gentoo-maintainer entweder noch etwas konservativ ist und ne Woche länger testet

 

Was das angeht bin ich nicht "konservativ", aber die Regel lautet: 4 Wochen ~, dann stable. Clamav ist da meist eh eine Ausnahme, weil mit jedem neuen Release auch Sicherheitslücken gefixt sind und das Paket dementsprechend "zügig" stable wird. Schneller würde es noch gehen, wenn die Clamav-Jungs im Changelog auch mal schreiben würden, ob und wenn ja welche Security Fixes drin sind - so sind diesmal wieder 2-3 Tage "verloren" gegangen.

 *tazinblack wrote:*   

> oder noch keine Zeit hatte.

 

Manchmal auch das, ja  :Razz: 

----------

## tazinblack

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

>  *tazinblack wrote:*   I.d.R ist vom clamav Team die Version schon auf stable gesetzt, während der gentoo-maintainer entweder noch etwas konservativ ist und ne Woche länger testet 
> 
> Was das angeht bin ich nicht "konservativ", aber die Regel lautet: 4 Wochen ~, dann stable. Clamav ist da meist eh eine Ausnahme, weil mit jedem neuen Release auch Sicherheitslücken gefixt sind und das Paket dementsprechend "zügig" stable wird. Schneller würde es noch gehen, wenn die Clamav-Jungs im Changelog auch mal schreiben würden, ob und wenn ja welche Security Fixes drin sind - so sind diesmal wieder 2-3 Tage "verloren" gegangen.
> 
>  *tazinblack wrote:*   oder noch keine Zeit hatte. 
> ...

 

Hallo tobi,

dann sag das den Clamav-Jungs doch mal. Quasi als Verbesserungsvorschlag.

Und da somit bekannt ist, wer für clamav der Maintainer ist, an dieser Stelle ein dickes Dankeschön an Dich für die Arbeit.

War auch in keinster Weise als Kritik gedacht, vielmehr als Erklärung was da gentooseitig noch passiert.

----------

